# Sound proofing underlayment under vinyl floor, Where & What, Pricing?



## THEHANDYMAN (Sep 8, 2008)

LUAN is soft just drag some thing across it and you will have tracks in it. Many years ago it was good to work with anymore it is just plain CRAP. I won't use it, unless contractor makes me and then I tell him he takes responceablity. Used to come in at 1/4 inch thick, about half of that now.


----------

